# Fox to air program on gun control this Friday



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Should be interesting to see.



> Got an email from Prof. Nick Johnson:
> 
> "The John Stossel Show on Fox Business is doing an hour on gun issues, airing this Friday the 4th at 8:00. (Already taped) It will appear on the main Fox network sometime over the weekend. Stossel is a pro-gun libertarian. The theme of the show is debunking gun control myths and illuminating some of its absurdities. I am on someplace in the middle talking about [his book] ******* and the Gun and why trusting your security entirely to the state has been a bad idea for some folks."


Of Arms and the Law: Fox to air program on gun control this Friday


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks, got it on the DVR. Now if we could somehow get the moron in charge to watch it.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Thanks, got it on the DVR. Now if we could somehow get the moron in charge to watch it.


You are welcome and good luck with getting stupid to be open to anything resembling truth.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The moron in charge might get the attorney general to ban it as inflammatory rhetoric unless it has the traditional liberal bias.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I'll wait to see if it comes out on you tube.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I'll look at it; thanks.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Obummer avoids reality at all costs! Set the VCR and hope it tapes.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Gun control basics
Know where your weapon is at all times
Know it is fully protected fro unauthorized use
Completely seat magazine
Pull slide completely to the rear 
Allow slide to ride forward on its own.
When ever possible a two handed firm supported grip.
If you fail any of the above at least get this one right.
Hit your target.
That pretty much all I need to know about gun control


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I do not get Fox Business on my package, I have searched and cannot find reference on the internet to it being on Fox news. Scrolling through the weekend on the guide for Fox does not list it either.

Anybody know anything I don't? By the way, the website lists some good links for your reference.

Of Arms and the Law: Fox to air program on gun control this Friday


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> I do not get Fox Business on my package, I have searched and cannot find reference on the internet to it being on Fox news. Scrolling through the weekend on the guide for Fox does not list it either.
> 
> Anybody know anything I don't? By the way, the website lists some good links for your reference.
> 
> Of Arms and the Law: Fox to air program on gun control this Friday


 Fox is the only thing I watch on Direct Tv


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I like him.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I watched it and found it to be very pro-gun and factual so if you get a chance to watch, please do.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I didn't check Fox business. I was alerted at MGO,I ASSumed it was just the local FOX station since it didn't show up in a search of FOX here.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Wasn't on FOX News.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Wasn't on FOX News.


It was on Fox News, as I watched it on Fox News. It may have been a case of local Fox News carriers choosing to show it or not. It was on 7pm central, 11pm central and 7am central today in MN.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I saw it. It was well done with hot girls aplenty. I wish we would start getting away from some of the same arguments like "The only thing that can stop a bad guy with a gun is a good guy with a gun." and "Guns don't kill people, people do." While very true, I think that those arguments aren't going to win people over now and they just go in one ear and out the other. We need to focus on things like why the President wants to disarm Americans while we are under attack. I also liked that they put the DC Police Chief on who said when seconds count, Police are only minutes away. She said citizens should be armed. Then, they pointed out how she refuses to issue carry permits. (Bravo Stossell!).

People who oppose the 2nd amendment have never found themselves completely helpless as they watched a loved one murdered, they have never been abroad and seen first hand the plight of people under the yoke of oppression and they have likely never taken up arms against people who murder innocents, remove their head, eat their livers and have sex with children. The only thing that will ever change their minds is if they get out of their Prius, get out from behind the safety of their wives and children and become men.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I watched it and thought it was going to be better..... Who was that squeaking crow? Hope a muzzle points the business end of an AK at her, maybe then she will "Get It"


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Fox is the only thing I watch on Direct Tv


I don't pay for ANY alphabet MSM broadcast. Their sponsors are anti-American and can all go to hell.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Did anyone notice when Stossel was talking with one of the guests about politicians' attitudes toward guns, he said, "And look at our next president..." followed by a shot of Hillary. LOL.


----------

